#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > زبان های برنامه نویسی | Programming Languages >  > درخواست: کار با ساب فرم در اکسس

## mojtabashaye

ا عرض سلام خدمت اساتید بزرگروار 
دوستان بنده یه برنامه با اکسس طراحی کردم . در اون از ساب فرم استفاده کردم . حالا میخوام دو تا کار رو انجام بدم 
1- میخوام وقتی مثلا 2 تا کالا دریافت شد و در قسمت دریافت وارد شد بصورت اتوماتیک ستون موجودی 2تا اضافه کنه . در مورد واگذارشده هم کم کنه . 
2- در مورد ستون شماره کالا آیا راهی داره وقتی شماره کالا در یک ستون وارد شد و به خانه بدی رفت شماره کالا قفل بشه تا نشه تغییرش داد مگر با درخواست رمز از کار بر
عزیزان من به شدت به این دوتاکار نیاز دارم و امیدوارم بتونید کمکم کنید 

موجودی
دریافتی
واگذارشده
شماره کالا

----------

*d.rmardin*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

